# Vehicle Owner Swap? What Forms at RMV?



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

2 members of my immediate family who live in the same household want to switch cars; no money involved and both vehicles have no liens or loans. Do you know what form on the RMV website I need to fill out? I also know the specific form is not a bill of sale or anything because what I am doing should be tax exempt.

They gave me one at the RMV on Monday after waiting 45min in line and told me to fill it out and come back, but I lost the form. Trying to avoid that situation hope you people on this website can help me out. Also I realize this forum isn’t the RMV forum, but make your jokes. 

Thanks


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hahahaha



mtc said:


> ask a brazillian, they do it everyday!


----------

